# Your Surge has been adjusted...



## djfx

How does this make you guys feel? Would you be happy with it or bitter about the cut? I’m personally very conflicted.


----------



## U/L guy

Don’t even attempt to figure out the new math that Uber uses, all of there management are graduates of Trump University.


----------



## BCS DRIVER

Feeling bitter is a waste of time concerning their cut. Just be glad they adjusted it to where you got an extra $87.99 instead of just the $11.00 guarantee.


----------



## pengduck

U/L guy said:


> Don't even attempt to figure out the new math that Uber uses, all of there management are graduates of Trump University.


They are graduates of FU!


----------



## LucklessRoadrunner

Anytime my cut is nearly 50% more than their cut I count it as a win.


----------



## nouberipo

LucklessRoadrunner said:


> Anytime my cut is nearly 50% more than their cut I count it as a win.


and that is exactly what Uber wants you to think.....within a year you will be posting as long as your cut is 20% you are happy. Little by little they are chipping away at earning and making ants appreciate what they get. Then they drop it again. Little by little. It is called socialization and normalization of actions that are completely geared to direct money away from the drivers into the pockets of Uber employees and investors. Pretty soon there will be Uber drivers being thankful that they can pay to have a spot driving for Uber.


----------



## LucklessRoadrunner

@nouberipo "within a year" I'll be posting from the sidelines. I'm sure plenty of us have all said this very thing, but (here goes) this is temporary for me.
I don't discredit your point, just responding that it doesn't apply to me.


----------



## U/L guy

pengduck said:


> They are graduates of FU!


That's the graduate school.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

YOUR pay, that's crap.

Those numbers are very interestingly similar to my ENTIRE wednesday taxi shift, $255 in revenue with $150 going to me. (i only had about 70 paid miles all night on 13 fares)

Except... I made $150 out of $255 after factoring in gas, tolls, and vehicle expenses.

The amount uber takes is appropriate only assuming uber owns the vehicle your using.

And yeah, i'm going to say it, that customer got price gouged out the wazoo. I would have offered him the ride (AT TAXI RATES) for about $150.


----------



## TBone

Those are horrible rates. What city?


----------



## dirtylee

Lucky you. I've got one in which they took $100 on a $170 fare


----------



## Ping.Me.More

U/L guy said:


> Don't even attempt to figure out the new math that Uber uses, all of there management are graduates of Trump University.


Didn't you mean all of "their" management? Oh the irony!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

You should be really happy. The pax is the one that really got screwed. I do like this one much better though.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

I see so many posters focused on how much uber takes of the total cost to the passenger. Who cares? Passengers see the price up front and agree to it. I know it's hard for us peons to imagine, but some passengers are rich. Or convenience means more than money. Or their company is picking up the tab.

The OP made $144 for an hour ride (even if it's a deadhead back it's $144 for two hours). OK Nancies, subtract your gas, depreciation, brakes, insurance, cost of being a bitter driver, etc. That's still a pretty good *day *for a lot of people, no?


----------



## LucklessRoadrunner

25rides7daysaweek said:


> You should be really happy. The pax is the one that really got screwed. I do like this one much better though.


Rush hour traffic? That's 16 mph
I do like yours better though FWIW


----------



## IthurstwhenIP

Greatest economic times since the 80s. If you are not happy with your financial situation now, you are likely to be very disappointed in the future.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

LucklessRoadrunner said:


> Rush hour traffic? That's 16 mph
> I do like yours better though FWIW


I saw a $24 surge at the airport but when I got to the lot it was full somehow I
just picked up a sticky and got the 
pool ping from outside of the lot. 
I was like bingo no waiting and it added a 2 riders $13 each on a trip through streets. You can only imagine how happy i was
when i saw how much money they lost LOL
That's what they get for offering such a crap service to people and having us drive it


----------



## U/L guy

I love how we all complain about U/L taking a large percentage of fares and yet we’ Still good little ants a go out a drive pax’s. For me Uber has actually been good, I have other income and this gig pays for my car and insurance while I go to school.
If you use this gig right it can be a real asset.


----------



## djfx

TBone said:


> Those are horrible rates. What city?


California Central Valley. We have the worse rates in all of Cali.



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> YOUR pay, that's crap.
> 
> Those numbers are very interestingly similar to my ENTIRE wednesday taxi shift, $255 in revenue with $150 going to me. (i only had about 70 paid miles all night on 13 fares)
> 
> Except... I made $150 out of $255 after factoring in gas, tolls, and vehicle expenses.
> 
> The amount uber takes is appropriate only assuming uber owns the vehicle your using.
> 
> And yeah, i'm going to say it, that customer got price gouged out the wazoo. I would have offered him the ride (AT TAXI RATES) for about $150.


The only problem with trying to charge the customer directly is that it's impossible to know what the customer paid unless you ask them directly.


----------



## New2This

Valar Dohaeris said:


> I see so many posters focused on how much uber takes of the total cost to the passenger. Who cares?


Because when many of us started it was a basic 75%/80% to the drivers and Uber/Lyft kept 20-25% depending on your start date.

Then Uber/Lyft got greedy and changed the contract to **** drivers and make more. They lied and said "your earnings shouldn't change" but they did.

Before you chime in with the "if it's so bad then quit" drivel or something similar, I do it part-time and have still figured out ways to make it work.

It's still galling to see and know what I would've made before.



25rides7daysaweek said:


> You should be really happy. The pax is the one that really got screwed. I do like this one much better though.


Well done


----------



## CaptainToo

Uber drivers need to form state associations to lobby your state government to put into state law protections that Uber drivers need, such as the driver should always receive standard time/distance or 70% of the rider payment, whichever is greater. 

Uber and Lyft will never give it to us, we need to use the power of local government to protect ourselves, as other workers have done for 100 years


----------



## rubisgsa

Greatest economic times since the 80s. If you are not happy with your financial situation now, you are likely to be very disappointed in the future. 



are you out of your mind>>>>?????


For who corporate america???

CRAZY PEOPLE


----------



## peteyvavs

djfx said:


> How does this make you guys feel? Would you be happy with it or bitter about the cut? I'm personally very conflicted.


You're lucky that Uber didn't take an additional 100. Uber sucks.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

New2This said:


> Because when many of us started it was a basic 75%/80% to the drivers and Uber/Lyft kept 20-25% depending on your start date.
> 
> Then Uber/Lyft got greedy and changed the contract to @@@@ drivers and make more. They lied and said "your earnings shouldn't change" but they did.
> 
> Before you chime in with the "if it's so bad then quit" drivel or something similar, I do it part-time and have still figured out ways to make it work.
> 
> It's still galling to see and know what I would've made before.


I get it. I've read it before...again and again. Rates used to be better. Uber sucks. Drivers commit suicide. Etc etc.

I realize there's no place for tough love on this forum of kvetching, but Larry Bird is not walking through that door, fans. The old rates are probably not returning. I focus on what I made per ride, not what Uber made. I realize I'm in the minority and branded an enemy of the realm.


----------



## RobGMPLS

CaptainToo said:


> Uber drivers need to form state associations to lobby your state government to put into state law protections that Uber drivers need, such as the driver should always receive standard time/distance or 70% of the rider payment, whichever is greater.
> 
> Uber and Lyft will never give it to us, we need to use the power of local government to protect ourselves, as other workers have done for 100 years


Terrible idea. First, regulating how a company chooses to pay their workforce is socialism. Please stop.

Second, we are either free independent contractors or employees, but you can't have it both ways. They can change the terms of the contract if they want- they don't owe you anything. If you don't like it no one is forcing you to drive. They have to turn a profit, and as long as there are enough drivers to cover demand it makes sense for them to decrease pay. I dont like it, but I at least understand why it has to be this way.

No one ever comments on the benefits of being your own boss and flexibility, but I hear plenty of complaints from people who apparently want to be treated as employees.

Believe me, you DONT want to have unions taking fees, formal employment infrastructure, or state regulators interfering with this model.

HR, management, employment infrastructure all costs money. Where do you think this would come from? UBER isn't coughing it up, so it would be right out of our pockets.

It would only get worse if there is even less to go around, and thinking the state governments could act competently to manage pay/employment relationships is laughable. You obviously have never seen how dysfunctional and inept state governments are.


----------



## Ubermcbc

djfx said:


> How does this make you guys feel? Would you be happy with it or bitter about the cut? I'm personally very conflicted.


I guarantee you it's been adjusted only on your side. Pax has no idea since there is no refund on their side. Highway robbery.


----------



## wicked

Here we go again. The poor disdain socialism. Companies live and die by government policies. Fortunes are made and lost on government policy.


Don't kid yourself. Socialism for the rich capitalism for the poor. It's sad that so many people 'self made' themselves into poverty.


----------



## Dome

Valar Dohaeris said:


> I see so many posters focused on how much uber takes of the total cost to the passenger. Who cares? Passengers see the price up front and agree to it. I know it's hard for us peons to imagine, but some passengers are rich. Or convenience means more than money. Or their company is picking up the tab.
> 
> The OP made $144 for an hour ride (even if it's a deadhead back it's $144 for two hours). OK Nancies, subtract your gas, depreciation, brakes, insurance, cost of being a bitter driver, etc. That's still a pretty good *day *for a lot of people, no?


Drivers who have been around long enough know that Uber getting approx a 42% cut of the passenger fare is robbery. What did they do to warrant that? Yes drivers agreed to flat fares, but it wasn't necessarily willingly. There was no negotiations, only a new agree or don't drive again amendment sent out probably during a Friday afternoon rush hour (seems like it usually happens then) when drivers are looking to make money. These amendments to rate changes can easily be given days in advance for drivers to have time to accept or decline, but that's their game of control.


----------



## djfx

RobGMPLS said:


> Terrible idea. First, regulating how a company chooses to pay their workforce is socialism. Please stop.
> 
> Second, we are either free independent contractors or employees, but you can't have it both ways. They can change the terms of the contract if they want- they don't owe you anything. If you don't like it no one is forcing you to drive. They have to turn a profit, and as long as there are enough drivers to cover demand it makes sense for them to decrease pay. I dont like it, but I at least understand why it has to be this way.
> 
> No one ever comments on the benefits of being your own boss and flexibility, but I hear plenty of complaints from people who apparently want to be treated as employees.
> 
> Believe me, you DONT want to have unions taking fees, formal employment infrastructure, or state regulators interfering with this model.
> 
> HR, management, employment infrastructure all costs money. Where do you think this would come from? UBER isn't coughing it up, so it would be right out of our pockets.
> 
> It would only get worse if there is even less to go around, and thinking the state governments could act competently to manage pay/employment relationships is laughable. You obviously have never seen how dysfunctional and inept state governments are.


Every single paragraph here made me LUL


----------



## RoyalTee85

djfx said:


> How does this make you guys feel? Would you be happy with it or bitter about the cut? I'm personally very conflicted.


What market are you in?


----------



## djfx

RoyalTee85 said:


> What market are you in?


Worst market in Cali, Modesto


----------



## Roadmasta

I had a fare cut by surge accepted 2.8 they paid 2.1, that said customer made request with earlier surge. I said not my problem. They stopped responding to my inquires after about ten messages. These companies need to be regulated big time. No accountability to anyone but themselves. I told them in my last message, you pay now or you will pay later! I cancel anytime I think a ride will not be profitable. Just make up any excuse and cancel. I shuffle more than ever before and bad mouth Uber every chance I get.


----------



## RoyalTee85

djfx said:


> Worst market in Cali, Modesto


Geez....I'm in DC market thinking about switching to LA market



djfx said:


> How does this make you guys feel? Would you be happy with it or bitter about the cut? I'm personally very conflicted.


This was actually an adjustment to your benefit but they still raped you in fees.


----------



## Dome

RobGMPLS said:


> Terrible idea. First, regulating how a company chooses to pay their workforce is socialism. Please stop.
> 
> Second, we are either free independent contractors or employees, but you can't have it both ways. They can change the terms of the contract if they want- they don't owe you anything. If you don't like it no one is forcing you to drive. They have to turn a profit, and as long as there are enough drivers to cover demand it makes sense for them to decrease pay. I dont like it, but I at least understand why it has to be this way.
> 
> No one ever comments on the benefits of being your own boss and flexibility, but I hear plenty of complaints from people who apparently want to be treated as employees.
> 
> Believe me, you DONT want to have unions taking fees, formal employment infrastructure, or state regulators interfering with this model.
> 
> HR, management, employment infrastructure all costs money. Where do you think this would come from? UBER isn't coughing it up, so it would be right out of our pockets.
> 
> It would only get worse if there is even less to go around, and thinking the state governments could act competently to manage pay/employment relationships is laughable. You obviously have never seen how dysfunctional and inept state governments are.


You're not your own boss driving for Uber or Lyft. You control nothing but when you accept trips, that's not being a boss. These companies Dictate all the terms and process background checks like any other company that hires employees. They can terminate you like an employee, yet claim they're just a booking company matching independent drivers with riders. Idk how the IRS has allowed them to classify themselves in this manner thus far given they clearly advertise themselves, negotiate with Airport Authorities, local municipalities, etc as a transportation company.


----------



## charmer37

U/L guy said:


> That's the graduate school.





New2This said:


> Because when many of us started it was a basic 75%/80% to the drivers and Uber/Lyft kept 20-25% depending on your start date.
> 
> Then Uber/Lyft got greedy and changed the contract to @@@@ drivers and make more. They lied and said "your earnings shouldn't change" but they did.
> 
> Before you chime in with the "if it's so bad then quit" drivel or something similar, I do it part-time and have still figured out ways to make it work.
> 
> It's still galling to see and know what I would've made before.
> 
> Well done
> 
> View attachment 330501
> 
> 
> View attachment 330500


The rates was real good back in 2014 when i started and was fair in 2016 when I stopped driving, It was a hell of part time job during those days.



Dome said:


> You're not your own boss driving for Uber or Lyft. You control nothing but when you accept trips, that's not being a boss. These companies Dictate all the terms and process background checks like any other company that hires employees. They can terminate you like an employee, yet claim they're just a booking company matching independent drivers with riders. Idk how the IRS has allowed them to classify themselves in this manner thus far given they clearly advertise themselves, negotiate with Airport Authorities, local municipalities, etc as a transportation company.


That's real talk!


----------



## Jacktheripx

djfx said:


> How does this make you guys feel? Would you be happy with it or bitter about the cut? I'm personally very conflicted.


I'd say that's still pretty good pay even though Uber took more than they should be...What was your avg. speed on the highway? Total rounds up to about 60mph but I don't imagine the entire ride was on the highway.


----------



## ANT 7

CaptainToo said:


> Uber drivers need to form state associations to lobby your state government to put into state law protections that Uber drivers need, such as the driver should always receive standard time/distance or 70% of the rider payment, whichever is greater.
> 
> Uber and Lyft will never give it to us, we need to use the power of local government to protect ourselves, as other workers have done for 100 years


You drove for 56 minutes and received $143 ? Is that correct ?

I'll take that trip all day long. Even splitting it in half to account for deadheading it back is worth it.


----------



## tohunt4me

25rides7daysaweek said:


> You should be really happy. The pax is the one that really got screwed. I do like this one much better though.


Happiness and Uber can not be used in the same sentence.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

tohunt4me said:


> Happiness and Uber can not be used in the same sentence.


You didnt look at my screenshots did you?


----------



## djfx

Jacktheripx said:


> I'd say that's still pretty good pay even though Uber took more than they should be...What was your avg. speed on the highway? Total rounds up to about 60mph but I don't imagine the entire ride was on the highway.


Our area is all freeway with cities in between. Average speed for the whole hour was probably 64-65mph total trip. On/off freeway only once



ANT 7 said:


> You drove for 56 minutes and received $143 ? Is that correct ?
> 
> I'll take that trip all day long. Even splitting it in half to account for deadheading it back is worth it.


Yes correct, I grabbed a $11 surge which worked out to apparently a 5.1x surge for the customer. I apparently got paid at 3.4x surge according to support.


----------



## BuberDriver

nowadays that's a good ride...only thing that makes it bad is:
1) pax thinks you made more than you did which means no tip 
2) uber used to pay 80% of fare then reduced payments to drivers. most jobs give raises, uber does the opposite
3) your cities fares are pretty low to begin with
4) they didn't puke in your car so you're unable to claim cleaning fee


----------



## SurgeMasterMN

djfx said:


> How does this make you guys feel? Would you be happy with it or bitter about the cut? I'm personally very conflicted.


From now on any long distance surge rides get cancelled and we go square or paypal.


----------



## EngineerAtHeart

djfx said:


> How does this make you guys feel? Would you be happy with it or bitter about the cut? I'm personally very conflicted.


I think you would've gotten nothing if Uber wasn't a thing.



SurgeMasterMN said:


> From now on any long distance surge rides get cancelled and we go square or paypal.


Illegal without proper insurance and license. Your feelings about the matter don't change the laws.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN

EngineerAtHeart said:


> I think you would've gotten nothing if Uber wasn't a thing.
> 
> 
> Illegal without proper insurance and license. Your feelings about the matter don't change the laws.


----------



## tncindetroit

tohunt4me said:


> Happiness and Uber can not be used in the same sentence.


The pax is the one that really got happily screwed. They happily agreed to pay with upfront price.


----------

